# Happy to be here



## jammie (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello everyone on board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am happy to be part of this forum community. Thanks for having me here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jammie


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## smh28 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice to see you! I am fairly new here as well and I have met so many nice people and learned a lot. Enjoy and welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Sep 21, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## kittykit (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Jammie, welcome on board!


----------

